# Port Arthur



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Qual is running 4th series 10 dogs called back sorry no numbers

Open is a triple with 2 retired long bird 400 yds. Middle bird short and tight of flyer. All birds thrown right to left. Dogs are having a hard time. Some are picking up on the flyer, some either drive right and thru the middle bird or go back to flyer and some fall short of driving back to long bird. Hard test not sure if they will finish today.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Hayyy Phyllis, thanks for the info.

I see you are there running River and Louie, GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Results from the Qualifying Stake:

1st. #1, Doc/Don Little
2nd. #14, Rider/Don Little
3rd. #30, Austin/Greg Schreiner
4th. #9, Cricket/Mark Burke
R.J. #28, Molly/Tim Springer
Jams #2, Cash/Greg Schreiner; #6, Gabby/Deborah Story; #8, Ike/Tim Springer; #13, JoJo/Ed Thibodeaux; #15, Max/Greg Schreiner

Our thanks go out to our judges, Wendall Williams and Bob Tosadori.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Qual placements
1st ATR Doc Holiday Lasal Banty handlerDon Little
2nd Wolf Creek'swiley Rider. warren Price. Handler Don Little
3rd Schreiner's Secret Agent Greg Schreiner's O/H
4th Lawman's Lady Ranger O/H Mark Burke
jams 2. 6, 8, 13, 15, 28,


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

open done for the day 10 to run in morning


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to mark burke and cricket on the 4th place


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

My dog broke. Yes, the absolute statue broke. :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> My dog broke. Yes, the absolute statue broke. :shock::shock::shock::shock:



You running her????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No sir. Finishing a shutdown. Won't be off work until maybe next week. She wouldn't think of breaking on me. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Jacob, there are two kinds of dogs in retriever world, those that have broken and those that will break in the future. Now you're in the first category. Congratulations.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Todd Caswell said:


> You running her????


Hey Jacob. Clay?


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No sir. Finishing a shutdown. Won't be off work until maybe next week. She wouldn't think of breaking on me. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


exactly what I was thinking: And just what Tom Said.. Congrats...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> Jacob, there are two kinds of dogs in retriever world, those that have broken and those that will break in the future. Now you're in the first category. Congratulations.


I agree. I literally laughed about it for a little while though. Are you going to be in Anderson the last week of this month or the 1st week of April? All depends on when we get done from this job, but I'm coming down for 3 or 4 days & then I'll run her in a Qual or 2 before I start a new job.



Wade said:


> Hey Jacob. Clay?


No sir, Mr. Wade. Mr. Danny runs her now. 



Todd Caswell said:


> exactly what I was thinking: And just what Tom Said.. Congrats...


LOL.  Thank you.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open call backs to Land blind

1,3,4,7,12,16,17,20,22,23,25,26,27,28,29,32,35,37,42,44,46,49,52,56,57,59,60,61,62,64,68,69,75,76,77,79

36 dogs called back dog 42 runs first


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

* 19 to the second in the amateur. Sorry no numbers.

Aaron*


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Derby callbacks after 1st

1,3,4,5,7,8,9,11,13,14,15,16

They were waiting for Danny Farmer to run 2nd


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open callbacks to water blind 26 dogs

1,3,12,16,20,22,25,26,27,32,35,37,42,44,49,52,56,59,60,62,64,68,69,75,77,79

Dog 20 isfirstdog


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Am call backs:8, 10, 12, 15, 17, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 29, 32, 33, 35, 36, 38 43, 44.

Good Luck all!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anybody have the placements for the Derby?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Carole said:


> Does anybody have the placements for the Derby?


1
9
16
2
RJ 14

4, 5, 7, 8, 13


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Am has 9 dogs to the water marks in the morning and the Open is finishing up their water blind.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any numbers for AM Open?

Thanks!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

:Congrats to Lady and Jeff on their Win, and to Kirk Wichman who has trained this lovely dog.. I also want to congrats Mark Littlejohn and Bess on their 2nd place. You make me very proud of both of you. This is Bess's first and for that matter it is Mark's first Derby. Congrats to all that placed in the Derby.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Charles C. said:


> 1
> 9
> 16
> 2
> ...


Charles, I have a trophy from South La trial derby. Will you be at Cajun next weekend?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

9 Amateur dogs to water marks:8 12 22 24 25 29 32 35 36

11 Open dogs to water marks:1 3 12 20 22 26 27 49 56 59 62


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Mark! Good job!


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats to Lady and Jeff on their Win, and to Kirk Wichman

Way to go, Jeff just called me. Kirk has done a great job with Lady. 
congrats to you both
Pirate/Daisy pup


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Charles, on Junie B's derby fourth! Can't wait to see her in person.

rita


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Port Arthur open results
1st : 22 Bob with Farmer
2nd : 56 Williw with Ty
3rd : 26 Boots with Farmer
4th: 3 Cappy with Ty
Rj : 49 Mister with Farmer

Jams 27, 1 , 59, 62, 12

A wonderful club with excellent operations and great seafood.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Bobby, Boots, Mister, Morey, & Marley.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Roll on Team Vinwood! Four wins in four weeks with four different dogs!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Have one word for Vinwood Kennels and Mr Danny

"Superb"


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

rboudet said:


> Charles, I have a trophy from South La trial derby. Will you be at Cajun next weekend?


I won't be at Cajun. Maybe in the fall. :lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, there's no sandbagging allowed in The Elusive & Exclusive 6 Point Club. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Brad B said:


> Congrats Mark! Good job!


Thanks. And thank you for towing me out of the muck, we wouldn't have made it to the 3rd without it.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Thanks. And thank you for towing me out of the muck, we wouldn't have made it to the 3rd without it.


You would have, it just would have been a longer walk!


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Way to go Bobby, Boots, Mister, Morey, & Marley.


Big congrats to team Vinwood again!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Roll on Team Vinwood! Four wins in four weeks with four different dogs!


Pretty salty. Danny's truck is strong right now.


----------

